# Curvy Credenza



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Fellow WWs,

People, you have been busy. There have been lots of new projects posted lately. And some truly great stuff I might add.

Here is my latest contribution. A curvy credenza from walnut and ash. The keyboard slide has a dual action full extension slide that I made from wood and works great once it was all waxed up. 

The design is sort of a spin off of an end table I did a while back.

If you have any comments or questions, fire away.

I'll post a final pic once the finish is complete.

Bret


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

nice design. the inlay looks great


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh wow! You did mention curvy. That's a great look. The contrast between the ash and walnut, the sweep of the top, the legs...it almost looks like it's moving. It will definitely be a focal point in any room.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Geez Lola, you really do raise the bar with the pieces you turn out.

That's really nice, I am humbly very impressed!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful one if a kind! love it :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great...well done. All the inlays are hard on my eyes...but I could get used to it.:yes: Nice work.












 







.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Typically beautiful work. I'm not a fan of ash and walnut together (usually gives a "gray" feel/look, to me) but this looks nice.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

A beautiful piece of work. Am looking forward to seeing it with the finish. Love the character of the piece.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

a wonderful creative piece, looks fantastic


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Geez Lola, you really do raise the bar with the pieces you turn out.
> 
> That's really nice, I am humbly very impressed!!!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Ditto


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wow!*

Hey Bret is there a museum somewhere nearby that's keepin' this artwork for you. I'd like to see all your pieces side by side for a sort of progressive history of your work. If not you should start one, you got enough land out there. :yes: Where does it all end up? In your house or do you sell it? You're gettin' to be famous on WWT.
Hall of Fame type work!  bill


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Bill, the truth hurts, ha ha*

I really need to change my status from professional to former professional gone mad hobbiest. I seem to keep building things that there is absolutely no market for and thus my garage is very well furnished. 

I sell some, I keep most, I donate some to charity auctions, I barter some and just plain give it away sometimes. I'm definitely upside down with my expenses and materials far exceeding my sales. 

After 35 years of profitability as a woodworker I've finally learned how to loose my a*#! But I am having fun. I think I'm retired but just don't want to admit it.

I'm working on a walnut rocking chair now.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll be happy to market them for you*

You just need exposure...you're far out...too far out there...:blink:
You need to get published. I'm thinkin Woodshop News.
www.woodshopnews.com or a fine woodworking mag.
Maybe a You Tube video like Charles Neil's In the Workshop.
You just need to get that stuff out there, it WILL sell. :thumbsup: 


Just say fine furniture without a straight line anywhere. :blink: bill


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bret, You create art, not woodwork. The matched figured walnut in this piece is art in its truest form. I was wondering where all your work went, being you live in a great place but there are not very many people there. Sometime when I am in your neck of the woods, I would like to see your collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Put it up on www.etsy.com. A buddy of mine is selling a bunch on there and he really has almost no talent (sorry buddy)!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*I suck at marketing anymore.*

I used to be a good salesman, I was young and hungry.

I still love to build furniture.

If any of you marketing people out there want to market my stuff, send me a PM and lets talk.

Bret


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

You keep knocking them out of the park.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Bret, thanks for posting pics of your amazing work!


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

:notworthy:

I am both humbled and inspired to achieve such beauty in my own work.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread up because I'm dying to see this table in finish. This is one of the most beautiful pieces of furniture I've seen.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Darrel,

I'm sitting at it now. It is used daily by me. I enjoy it,

Bret


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

<gulp> WOW, that is a fantastic looking piece of work Lola. I really like the lines and curves and would love to work with you for a week or so, just thinking of what I could learn.

Excellent work. Thanks for putting this one on show.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing!! Insane work!! I'm in utter awe.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

I think that for as beautiful as this piece is, my favorite part is the legs. They have the perfect curve and taper.

Are there any printed plans for this project? I'd love to build one with some slight modifications (basically to fit two laptops in the sliding tray).


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Derel, 

Well, if you are really interested, I could make some plans. I don't use plans. I just sketch my ideas and then do full scale layouts on 1/4" plywood or fiberboard or just a story stick. I don't mind sharing my ideas. 

Here is my original sketch which I modified to a degree or "refined" as I went about building it. What might a set of working drawings be worth? Who knows, selling plans may be more commercially viable than actually building the furniture.

My next project will be the bookshelf that goes above which I have a very crude sketch of so far just for purposes of establishing the right dimensions. The final bookshelf will be much more stylish. I giving creativity time to germinate, if you will. 

Let me know if you are interested in plans, I would not want a lot of money for them. That would not be my motivation for doing them.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Plans*

Back in the day, when I worked at GM Design, velum was the drafting paper of choice and a roll would go a long way. Plans made on velum can be duplicated in a blue print faciltiy ...if they exist any longer...who knows. At any rate templates can be traced on the velum them "printed" at a rate of 3 or 10 or whatever no. of copies you chose for a reasonable price. They will be full size and easy to transfer to the workpieces....Just a thought.  bill 
Welcome back Bret! :thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Bret, I covet your skill. I absolutely LOVE your pieces!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Levi,

Those are very kind words, thank you. I'll try to live up to your perception.

Bill, 

As a former home builder and cabinet shop proprietor I've drawn hundreds of house and kitchens on velum. But I eventually went to a computer design program. It's way easier to make changes and to cut and paste parts of one drawing into another. I don't need a drawing board any more nor do I need drafting pencils and "T" squares or the like. When I'm done with a drawing I can just put it into a PDF file and email it to my local print shop and they take care of all the copies. I really don't miss the hand drawing.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*figured as much*

The stone age of drafting on paper is only a memory.... :laughing:
I came along as the industry was making a transition from modeling in clay by hand and in a 3D computer program called Alias. I tried to learn it but, didn't it take. The pretty young ladies teaching the classes were too much of a distraction. I did build a garage addition in the program, but it wasn't automotive, then I retired. They could have seen that coming. The drafting table is now used as storage and my designs come from mockups and sketches and making the real thing. Love your work, Bret. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

All I can say is that is one beautiful piece.:notworthy:


----------

